# WEST VIRGINIA BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION 2009 Spring Meeting



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

WEST VIRGINIA BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION
2009 Spring Meeting - Saturday March 28, 2009
Trinity Assembly of God Church, Fairmont, WV

The Marion County Beekeepers Association is hosting the Spring Meeting of the WVBA this year
on March 28th from 8:00 to 4:30. The church is less than 2 miles from I-79 Exit 132. If you are traveling
North on I-79, take exit 132 and merge into right lane. If traveling South, take exit 132 and turn left. Turn
right at light by Middletown Mall onto Middletown Road/Route 73 South. Go 1 mile; cross over the
Interstate and Trinity’s driveway will be on your left. Signs will be posted. For more details, see map.
If you need more information on anything regarding the Spring Meeting call or e-mail Nancy
Postlethwait, Chairperson at 304 366-9938 or [email protected]
Coffee, donuts, etc. will be served before the meeting begins. Lunch, which is included in cost of
registration, will consist of Chicken Kiev, pasta, meatballs, salad, bread and desert.
There will be a honey baked goods contest. The rules of the Honey Baking Show will apply as well
as the same categories. Ribbons will be awarded to the top 3 entries in each class with a prize going to the
Best of Show. Details are on the website or contact Nancy for more information.
We also are planning to have a photography exhibit. Entries will be limited to 2 per person and
must be an 8x10 or smaller, no frames and no guarantee of return in same condition. Pictures must be
related to beekeeping and taken by the member entering the display. Please include some information about
the location and any beekeepers in the photo. Include your name and association on the BACK of the
photo. While the pictures will not be judged, there will be a prize for “People’s Choice.”
Through generous donations by local organizations, we are able to provide this program at a low
cost of $10 for registrations received by March 14th and $15 for late registration or at the door. Children
under 17 will be $10 early or at the door. As an incentive for early registration, there will be a drawing for
a $50 cash prize for all entries received by March 14th. Make sure you mail early to insure that your entry is
received in time. *** According to WVBA policy, there will be an additional $5 surcharge for those who
are not WVBA members. ***
There will be a free informational session from 1:00 to 3:00 for the general public for those
interested in general information about the honeybee and beekeeping. We ask anyone who is interested
to sign up in advance so that we can plan to have enough seating.
Dadant, from their Virginia store will be taking orders to bring. Place your order by Friday, March
20th by phone only at 1-800-220-8325 to be delivered at the Spring Meeting.
For those attending, Walter T. Kelley Co will send numbered coupons worth $10 on any order of
$50 or more.
Nearby motels: listed by closest first – mention “Beekeepers” for the best rate.
Days Inn – Rt 73. 366-5995 Red Roof Inn – Rt 73. 366-6800
Super 8 Motel – I-79 Exit 133. 363-1488
Comfort Inn & Suites – I-79 Exit 133, Airport Road. 367-1370

2009 WVBA Spring Meeting Schedule
8:00 – 8:45 Registration

8:45 – 9:15 Welcome – Nancy Postlethwait, Chairwoman
Pledge - 
Invocation – Tim Tennant, President, MCBA
WVBA 2008 Association of the Year Awards – Troy Holbrook, President, WVBA

Morning Sessions
9:15 – 10:00 Adam Finkelstein – Beekeeping without Chemicals: Basic Observations From The Apiary

10:00 – 10:15 Break

10: 15 – 10:30 Paul Poling - Update - What’s happening around the state
10:30 - 11:15 Adam Finkelstein - Summer Re-Queening / Nuc Production

11:15 - 11:45 Dan O'Hanlon - Queen Producers Report 
Chuck Cienawski - Grant for Queens

11:45 - 1:00 Lunch and Vendor Break
Afternoon Sessions

1:00 - 2:45 Don Trisel – Public Session – Beekeeping Basics
General Information for those curious about honeybees and beekeeping.

1:00 - 1:50 1.) Paul Poling - Outside - Bee Hive Demonstration
Bring your veil as Paul guides you through a spring inspection.
= OR =

2.) Adam Finkelstein - Youth Theatre - Beekeeping without chemicals:
Discussion of Current Non-Chemical Management Practices
= OR =

3.) Tom Kees - Church Sanctuary - “Sister Bee” Movie and discussion
Documentary film by Laura Tyler - about six beekeepers who learn the spiritual side
of beekeeping.

2:00 - 2:50 1.) Paul Poling - Youth Theatre - What to Look for when buying Used Equipment
= OR =

2.) Wade Stiltner - Main Hall - Lunch Area - Spring's Here - What Now?
= OR =

3.) Margaret Reid - Church Sanctuary - Teaching Kids about the Bees
Margaret will discuss how to introduce children to beekeeping.

3:00 - 3:50 1.) Paul & Wade – Main Hall – Lunch Area Got Questions?
Have your Questions Ready. You will have a card in your packet to write a
question (or 2) for this session. A box will be provided to collect your cards.
= OR =

2.) Adam Finkelstein – Youth Theatre - Raising your own queens.
Adam will cover some basic Queen-rearing principles and methods.
= OR =

3.) Ken Cole – Beekeeping on a Shoestring. Classroom A
Clever and inexpensive ways to “make do” for equipment needed for beekeeping.
= OR =

4.) Tom Kees – Encore showing of “Sister Bee” Movie.

4:00 - 4:30 Winners Announced for Baked Goods Contest, Raffles, Door Prizes, etc

http://www.wvbeekeepers.org/2009WVBASpringMeetingSchedule_2_.pdf
http://www.wvbeekeepers.org/RegistrationLetter.pdf


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I was a terrific meeting in a great facility. Thanks to all of those who worked so hard to put it on. -Danno


----------

